
French Billionaire Opens Tuition-Free School in Silicon Valley - programLyrique
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-17/french-billionaire-opens-tuition-free-school-in-silicon-valley
======
DrScump
Do they even have an English version of their website yet? I can't find one,
but I did find this press release of a few years ago:

[http://www.42.fr/wp-
content/uploads/2013/05/CP_260313_final_...](http://www.42.fr/wp-
content/uploads/2013/05/CP_260313_final_Eng.pdf)

